# Saxon math 54



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone have this textbook? 1999 edition? I need some kind soul to help me out. One of our pages was torn out (I bought it used) and I need a copy of those two pages.

Any volunteers?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

i have DS's old one sitting here in the kitchen, but it's the '05 Homeschool Edition...


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

ErinP--

PMd you.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I have the 2nd edition, 1995. They're probably all similar.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Teri for responding. I need lesson #74, "Division with Two-Digit Answers, Part 1". In our book, it is pages 253 and 254 that were torn out.

Let me know if your book is the same.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks the same to me.
I can photocopy and snail mail it to you.
I don't have a scanner.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Teri--PMd you. Thanks for your help!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

If the copies haven't already gone out by mail, I can scan the pages in and email you a PDF. I have the 2005 version, but the Lesson names are the same. :shrug:


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks WildernesFamily! I'll take that offer. 

Pm'd you


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone who offered to help. WildernesFamily helped me out. My son is quite disappointed that my HT friends responded so quickly. He was hoping for a few days off of math!


----------

